# All set to go to Lake Michigan



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Honkkilla59 said:


> I know your not supposed to give specifics but I want to help fsamie1.
> There have been tons of squaw spotted in the 700 ft hole in Manistee add plenty of rope for your rig!


I have a master plan for 700 foot of water: tie decoy string to layout and drift. Who said you have to be sitting still to shoot ducks? you cover more area too and do not have to buy 700 foot anchor line. You underestimated me again. Is this patentable??


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Divers Down said:


> If Tender dies, immediately throw secondary anchor so no drifting. Pull up full combing and small paddle in layout will drift you back to the tender if needed.
> I also keep 2 oars in tender in case kicker dies also.


My tender is always upwind. But I guess I could let it float down wind if there was a


fsamie1 said:


> I have a master plan for 700 foot of water: tie decoy string to layout and drift. Who said you have to be sitting still to shoot ducks? you cover more area too and do not have to buy 700 foot anchor line. You underestimated me again. Is this patentable??


I know there is a lot of joking in these threads lately, but from what I've read in your posts over the years, you're a statistic waiting to happen on Lake Michigan. Lake Huron is no joke and Lake Michigan is even worse. I don't know how many "calm" days I've been out in only to have the wind build quickly and next thing you know you're eating 4'+ waves in the face for 4 miles going back to the launch. I've had more bilge pump rides on Lake Michigan than even Superior. Pulling all your **** back in to the tender in 70' of water while bouncing in large waves isn't much of a joy either. like I said, I realize there is a lot of levity in these threads but the actual task is not a joking matter. Anyone that has done it a lot has at least a few stories of near tragic events or boat rides from hell.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

fsamie1 said:


> If tender boat is disabled and I am in the layout, I am not going to stop shooting ducks. No point to row back to dead tender, use oars in layout and go pick up dead ducks while tender guys are waiting for help to arrive. LOL


Hopefully you can shoot a limit before they drift to far. Im to lazy to retrieve every bird one at a time


----------



## Fall Flight Punisher (Aug 14, 2008)

Very true statement by Caddis. Things can change out there fast.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

This threads been very entertaining, helped me get through my overtime this week.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

sswhitelightning said:


> Sammie ill race you to the squaw grounds in this bad boy. I got my old jig boat dug out of the brush this week. Might be using it this winter catching walleye and steelhead in the muskegon/sag river. The laughs i get on the sag river when people read the side is worth the trip to saginaw every spring/winter. Might have to trick out my bigger boat with sweet ms stuff.


That baby's made for sea duck tender.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

I


fsamie1 said:


> I have a master plan for 700 foot of water: tie decoy string to layout and drift. Who said you have to be sitting still to shoot ducks? you cover more area too and do not have to buy 700 foot anchor line. You underestimated me again. Is this patentable??


I think your on to something there Samie... I like it!! I actually heard of a local layout boat builder doing the same thing many years ago, was a mile long slick of dead bluebill, no bs either.


----------



## weiss (Dec 1, 2008)

Divers Down said:


> I
> 
> I think your on to something there Samie... I like it!! I actually heard of a local layout boat builder doing the same thing many years ago, was a mile long slick of dead bluebill, no bs either.


Not the legend himself no way.lol


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

weiss said:


> Not the legend himself no way.lol


I wasnt aware foiles was into the layout gunning


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

sswhitelightning said:


> I wasnt aware foiles was into the layout gunning


Not the straight meat man. Lol


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

Fall Flight Punisher said:


> Very true statement by Caddis. Things can change out there fast.


And he didn't even mention cold temps and freezing spray buildup on the boat. Thanksgiving weekend was like that, just bumpy enough for spray and cold enough for it to freeze on the boat. Watched many just blast out into it, no thanks took my time and kept the boat as ice free as possible. Much safer setting up walking around a dry boat vs setting gear walking on an ice rink.


----------



## weiss (Dec 1, 2008)

sswhitelightning said:


> I wasnt aware foiles was into the layout gunning


Close but Wrong legend


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

fsamie1 said:


> Don't need that ep crap. Don't want my body found because it is going to cost my wife $30,000 to bury me. Government will probably charge her for littering too.


Dude if they don't find you it takes a couple of years to have you declared legally dead. Think of the life insurance implications. She could lose the house and be on the street before the policy pays out.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Jerry Lamb said:


> Dude if they don't find you it takes a couple of years to have you declared legally dead. Think of the life insurance implications. She could lose the house and be on the street before the policy pays out.


Thanks Jerry for your concern. She will be just fine. I forgot about the big check she is going to receive in 2 years.


----------



## Fall Flight Punisher (Aug 14, 2008)

Took a look at lake Michigan today and no birds must have moved back north of highway 20.:cheeky-sm


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

fsamie1 said:


> Thanks Jerry for your concern. She will be just fine. I forgot about the big check she is going to receive in 2 years.


The only reason I mentioned it was a friend found a duck hunter who drowned the year before and his wife was in that very situation. She came by to thank my friend personally for helping her husband rest in peace.
He'd been in the water 8 months


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Jerry Lamb said:


> The only reason I mentioned it was a friend found a duck hunter who drowned the year before and his wife was in that very situation. She came by to thank my friend personally for helping her husband rest in peace.
> He'd been in the water 8 months


There has been a 70 year old man missing in saginaw bay since late September. His family and friends still cruise the marshes looking. Its very sad. I figured a hunter would have found him by now. They said he went overboard 3 miles out and may lay on the bottom until water warms next spring. Currents may have moved him out into huron by now.


----------



## idylmoments (Apr 28, 2002)

> Anyone that has done it a lot has at least a few stories of near tragic events or boat rides from hell.


Well said. You can't preach enough about respecting the water.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Me???? I'm gonna launch my new drone, fully equipped with HD 360 degree camera capabilities, and licensed with the FAA, out to watch all of you gomers out there Saturday, whilst I sit on the couch, with popcorn and a beer, and split screen TV to watch the best ball game on the other half. Yeah...my kind of a Saturday. Please don't shoot me down...I'll be selling the video to Avian X TV in a couple of weeks.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

They are calling for 10 mph east wind for lake michichan saturday. Offshore wind, can you experts tell me how many notical miles I can go with my boat? By the way, if your cabin cruiser breaks down do not flag me down. first of all, we need the entire 700 feet of rope to reach bottom. Secondly, no place to tie the rope to tow in your cruiser unless Diver Down is willing to hold the rope.


----------



## SnowJunkie (Oct 31, 2013)

fsamie1 said:


> They are calling for 10 mph east wind for lake michichan saturday. Offshore wind, can you experts tell me how many notical miles I can go with my boat? By the way, if your cabin cruiser breaks down do not flag me down. first of all, we need the entire 700 feet of rope to reach bottom. Secondly, no place to tie the rope to tow in your cruiser unless Diver Down is willing to hold the rope.


I'd say you're good for 20-30, at the minimum.


----------



## Highball28 (Oct 17, 2014)

I love how some of the people are actually taking this thread seriously! :lol::lol: I'm dying!


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

I bet I'll be able to smell all the burnt powder clear to Lexington!
I'll be on the watch for Squaw Pho in 'skegon.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Got a bit of a late start, had to get my babies mama pull my toof, but I too am headed out in search of Lake Michigan Ol'Skwaa. I used to think C ducks meant you "C Ducks and you Choot em" but due to MS I have learned, all dis tawk of Skwaa has me excited. She is plenty sea worthy and I dun upgraded to 35 lbs of thrust for the 8 mile voyage.. As you can see I know where da puttle ducks are but we don't need no stinking puttlers we are in search of skwaaa.

I saw in another thread where you cood kill em with painted milk jugs, but I had no stinkin milk jugs.. But I looked around and found 35 plastic gallon empty Black Velvet jugs and painted um up black and white. Did not have time to order any Doctarrry line so I went on down to da Doller Genro and bought um outta close line. I also managed to scrape up a bunch of empty fifths of Popov and filled them gravel for anchors.

As bad as I dislike State I got er all covered up in Bama gear. I new I had to wear grey and was fortunate to grab the last piece of grey Tide gear at Wal Mart to blend in. I named her the *"Row Tide"*


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Got a bit of a late start, had to get my babies mama pull my toof, but I too am headed out in search of Lake Michigan Ol'Skwaa. I used to think C ducks meant you "C Ducks and you Choot em" but due to MS I have learned, all dis tawk of Skwaa has me excited. She is plenty sea worthy and I dun upgraded to 35 lbs of thrust for the 8 mile voyage.. As you can see I know where da puttle ducks are but we don't need no stinking puttlers we are in search of skwaaa.
> 
> I saw in another thread where you cood kill em with painted milk jugs, but I had no stinkin milk jugs.. But I looked around and found 35 plastic gallon empty Black Velvet jugs and painted um up black and white. Did not have time to order any Doctarrry line so I went on down to da Doller Genro and bought um outta close line. I also managed to scrape up a bunch of empty fifths of Popov and filled them gravel for anchors.
> 
> ...


----------



## ohhiitznik (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm taking the 42 wellcraft out. Anybody want a ride to the squaw raft?!


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

The real waterfowlers shot a garbage can full of squaws out on the bay.


----------



## jlucky (Apr 10, 2015)

Gamekeeper said:


> The real waterfowlers shot a garbage can full of squaws out on the bay.


Lol...are they "real" because they shot squaws???


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Well,


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Well never dun got into da skwaaa, but did get into da c ducks. I was figuring they would fly in, but these guys just swam in and surely loved da whiskey bottles as they would just swim around dem and dive around the bottles. Reading MS I learned how good the c ducks can dive and as much as these guys dove I knew they had to be c ducks.

I'm used ta shooting puttlers that come flying in, but dis was great fun. I would let da lil rascals swim in da decoys. Then they wood dive, it took great pachence and anticipation to know where da lil fellars were gonna pop up to shoot em. It reminded me of when I traveled with the carnival working the Pop A Mole Game.
But with shotguns.
Saturday I shot my six and decided to stop at the trailer park to show cousin Jimbo what I shot. Neder one of had any clue what type of c duck they were, so we went to our favrite book for duck id, da decoys section in Mack's Prary Wings. It took a 12 pack and a few snorts of peppermint to figure it out but der it was da sea scoter. We agreed mine must be all female cuz they were duller then da males.

Then Jimbo looked at da dimensions of the scoter decoys and we got confused my scoter were da size of a teal and da decoys are big.

That's when it hit Jimbo "Dem are female lesser sea scoter". I told Jimbo he was a genius due to da small size and stubby beak.

I really enjoyed c duck hunting on lake Michigan eder know I didn't get a skwaa and will be hunting da c ducks full time next year.


----------

